# pcos and clomid questions



## auntymichelle (Jul 17, 2004)

My husband and I are about 99% sure that I have PCOS. I have all the symptoms, just no diagnosis. I was on the pill for six months and had periods like clockwork. stop taking the pill, periods gone instantly.
We really want to try to get me ovulating, so we can truly start TTCing, not just hoping and praying that one day it will just happen.
We have been talking about getting on clomid. I am just concerned about the side effects. How many months can u take it before u can say it is not working? What should I be looking for if I am ovulating? What side effects should I be looking for that would cause me to stop taking them immediately...
I do not have health insurance, not that it really matters because most HMOS don't what to even hear infertility or problems, nor are they covered.
I just wish I could sit down with someone discuss my symptoms and diagnose me. I want to create a plan of attack.. I want to stay very optimistic that we can conceive but also keep myself in reality that this might be a pipe dream.
any suggestions would be greatly appreciated....


----------



## Longhorn (Sep 21, 2007)

Hi there! I was diagnosed with PCOS in March if last year, but unlike you, I had no symptoms other than no period. My obgyn did an ultra sound and saw what she dubbed 'smaller than PCOS cysts, but similar nonetheless'. She then did some blood work and my LH:FSH hormone levels were 2:1. They are supposed to be 1:1. This is typical for women with PCOS.

Most women with PCOS are overweight because their bodies do not process insulin properly. She told me, even though I am a thin PCOS, that by dropping 10 pounds and following a low glycemic diet, I could more than likely regulate myself (I wasn't exactly eating super well back then, but I have a very fast metabolism). She also prescribed me Metformin, which is what most PCOSers who are TTC are prescribed. If you don't have insurance this is a great option because it is very inexpensive. Metformin is for diabetics, but since PCOSers have the same problems with insulin as diabetics, it helps us regulate our insulin (which is just one big hormone anyway). She told me that Metformin can take up to 6 months to regulate some women, and others it works quickly. For me, it worked after 1 month, but the more you research on here the more you will find that many women have bad side effects from Met, mainly stomach problems, etc. So after I had AF, my doctor told me that I could TTC with just Met for one month, and then if I wasn't pregnant, she would then prescribe me Clomid. So to recap, I was diagnosed in March, too Metformin for a month, had a period by late April, was told to TTC through May and if I weren't pregnant by June, then I'd get Clomid. Needless to say DH and I decided to put TTC off for a year to do some traveling, but that's my experience with it.

We just recently decided to start TTC again. I got off the pill in November and immediately started taking Vitex. You should google it, but in a nut shell it is a more natural way to regulate your hormones. As with any natural supplement, it takes longer to work, 3 months or so.

Honestly what I have read from the boards, and www.soulcysters.com, diet and exercise are huge factors. Cut out complex carbs, no white flour, potatoes, sugar, etc, and your cycle should improve.


----------



## auntymichelle (Jul 17, 2004)

that is great info thanks. gives me a great base to start with. I am a bit overweight, however I do not have diabetes. It runs in my family, my grandma checked my number was 91. I will definitely be talking to my husband about this tonight. I would like to exercise and eat better regardless if it helps me or not, I will feel better.


----------



## auntymichelle (Jul 17, 2004)

I have not had a period for about 13 months. do u think I should start with the metformin. when it had been two years without, P.P. gave me medroxyprogesterone for a week, then start bc after period over...

Thank you so much for all your help....I feel so lost, who would have thought something so "natural" was so frustrating and complicated.....


----------



## Longhorn (Sep 21, 2007)

Most doctor's will 'kick start' your period with progestrone pills (Prometrium is the most popular). You take them for about 7-10 days and then you have withdraw bleeding just like you do when you take the blank pills in a pack of birth control pills. Or you could run to planned parenthood and get a pack of pills and take them for one month to get a period, and take met in the process. You could also get prog. cream from whole foods for example. You rub it on like lotion and just stop after about two weeks to get a period.

I am not diabetic either, however I responded to Metformin - most PCOSers do, even those that are not over weight. From what I've read, many PCOSers who have 20+ pounds to lose do really well regulating their own cycles when the drop some weight and cut out carbs. The reason why carbs are so bad for PCOSers is because our bodies don't process insulin as effectively as 'normal' women. Rather than process the carbs and dispose of them, our bodies hang on to some of them and turn it into insulin. A surplus of insulin (again, just another hormone and the most abundant hormone in a woman's body) throws all of our other hormones off. So cutting down on carbs help regulate ALL of your hormones.


----------



## auntymichelle (Jul 17, 2004)

looks like I have a lot of work to do.


----------



## auntymichelle (Jul 17, 2004)

My husband and I have registered on the soulcysters.com website. we love it. We have been reading alot of the posts. what an awesome website. don't feel like such the outcast, I am not alone....


----------



## bella99 (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't have PCOS, but I did use Clomid a total of 7 times. I got pregnant with it on the third cycle while using it, but miscarried, and then used it an additional 4 cycles before moving on to injectables.

I had two noticeable side effects, and one that probably prohibited me from conceiving while on it. The first is I got bad headaches, horrible headaches, where I would have to lie in a dark room with a cold washcloth over my eyes and have it be completely dark. So I would take the pills right before bed (you take them the same time everyday) and that seemed to alleviate alot of that.

The other side effect is that it caused what they called hostile cervical mucus. Basically, my vaginal secretions were killing the sperm before they had a chance to even get past my cervix. This is due to Clomid being an anti-estrogen and some women also do what is called estrogen priming to prevent that side effect.

Clomid is quite cheap which is why it's often used as a first line of treatment for infertility. But if you suspect you have PCOS, it's worth it to look into metformin as that could possible solve any ovulation problems you are currently having.


----------

